# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Τι τροφή για καρδερίνες να επιλέξω;

## Vaggstef

Καλησπερα στην ομαδα νεος στο χομπυ νεος στις καρδερινες . Αυτο το πουλι με εχει μαγεψει_"τρελανει" (με την καλη εννοια).
Μεχρι τα μεσα του μηνα πιστευω να εχω αποκτησει το πρωτο μου ζευγαρι καρδερινες .
Οποτε πρεπει να ειμαι πρετοιμασμενος και ενημερομενος αρχικα για ενα σωστο μηγμα σπορων για καθημερινηε διατροφης των πουλιων απο τωρα μεχρι αρχες Ιανουαριου.
Τι λετε για την Manitoba Carduelidi ? ενα petshop μου την προτεινε..Αξιζει; Τι αλλο προτεινετε ετσι ωστε να αρχισω σωστα μεχρι να φτασω στην φαση της προετοιμασιας ??

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων
Βαγγέλης

----------


## legendguards

Μανιτοβα CARDUELLIDI για μενα η κορυφαια με διαφορα

----------


## johnrider

> Μανιτοβα CARDUELLIDI για μενα η κορυφαια με διαφορα


Εννοεις αυτη που εχει 6,50 το κιλο?

----------


## legendguards

Δεν ξερω τιμη για ελλαδα αλλα αυτη πρεπει να ειναι. Εγω την παιρνω 65 ευρω το σακι των 15κιλων.

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Σε 2 διαφορετικα  shop που μολις ειδα τα 15 κιλα εχει 83 euro

----------


## legendguards

Τα παιρνω σε τιμη εκτροφεα

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

> Εννοεις αυτη που εχει 6,50 το κιλο?


Γιαννη 6,50 έως 7,30 την βρίσκω συσκευασμένη 800γραμμαρια

----------


## johnrider

Στεφανε με 6,50 σου φτιαχνει ο jk21 μια τροφη με μεμονωμενους σπορους σπεσιαλ και εχεις και ρεστα. :Party0016:

----------


## stefos

Βαγγελη θα μιλήσω για μένα..........την carduelidi οι καρδερίνες μου την τρώνε πολύ!!!!! 
Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς(ακριβή ) είναι σίγουρη λύση για τάισμα .

----------


## Vaggstef

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντισεις σας.. μου αρεσει η αληθεια ειναι να "δημιουργισω " μηγμα σπορων  αξιολογης ποιοτητας με την manitoba Carduelini , αλλα δεν ξερω τον τροπο.
Μια τετοια τριβη θα με βοηθουσε στον μελλον να τροποποιησω το βασικο μου μηγμα διατροφης , σε μηγμα προετοιμασιας αναπαραγωγης...
Καπου διαβασα οτι η διατροφη της καρδερινας το χειμωνα πρεπει να ειναι φτωχη εως πολυ φτοχη τρογοντας σχεδον μονο κεχρι(δεν θυμαμαι που το διαβασα αυτο αλλα καπου στο εξωτερικο το κανουν) ισχυει κατι τετοιο; ή να δεινω κανονικο μηγμα σαν της manitoba ??

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μονο κεχρι , ειναι λαθος , ειδικα το χειμωνα .Το κεχρι μπορει να φαινεται οτι καλυπτει πρωτεινικα μια περιοδο συντηρησης , ομως ειναι ελλιπες στα σημαντικοτερα ισως αμινοξεα και θελει βοηθεια ισως απο μια σωστη αυγοτροφη . Ολα αυτα αν τα πουλια ειναι μαθημενα απο μικρα να τρωνε κυριως κεχρι και ελαχιστους ή και καθολου αλλους σπορους .Πραγμα απιθανο που σε ενα εκτροφεα το εχω ακουσει να το εκανε εξ αρχης στα πουλια του .Σε αλλες περιπτωσεις , μεχρι να μαθουν τα πουλια σε τετοιες συνηθειες , σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν αρκετες απωλειες .Ενα σπορο να μην βρισκουν οι καρδερινες ,τον οποιο εχουν συνηθισει , ειναι ικανες να τουμπαρουν .Για αυτο ποτε δεν αλλαζουμε αποτομα διαιτολογιο στα πουλια αυτα , ακομα και σε πολυποικιλα μιγματα . Παμε στο χειμωνα τωρα ....  ο χειμωνας δεν ειναι περιοδος συντηρησης , αλλα περιοδος που το πουλι δεν βρισκει ποικιλια στη φυση . Οταν βρει μια τροφη , θα φαει οσο μπορει για να αποθηκευσει λιπος για τις δυσκολες καιρικα μερες , ενω πολλα πουλια δεν θα αντεξουν καν αν δεν βρουν τροφη . Η εκτροφη δεν ειναι φυση .Συντηρηση ειναι οι σχετικα ζεστοι ακομα μηνες του φθινοπωρου που ακολουθουν το τελος της πτεροροιας , που δεν ειναι μεγαλες ακομα οι θερμιδικες αναγκες .


Απο κει και περα εχεις επιλογη να δινεις καποιο ετοιμο μιγμα ή να κανεις το δικο σου .Τα ετοιμα αν ειναι συσκευασμενα και εχουν ημερομηνια παραγωγης ( αυτο με ενδιαφερει οχι η ληξη , γιατι η ληξη ειναι σχετικη .... ) ακομα και να μην εχουν την καλυτερη συσταση , ισως εξασφαλιζουν φρεσκαδα στους σπορους .Η πραξη μου λεει οτι δεν το κανουν .. προσφατα δοκιμασα να κανω φυτρα με φρεσκοαγορασμενη τροφη καναρινιου που μου χαριστηκε (συσκευασια του κιλου ) και το κεχρι τουλαχιστον με απογοητευσε .Αν βρισκεις σπορους σε μαγαζι με καταναλωση μεγαλη , που βγαινουν απο τσουβαλια και τελειωνουν συντομα και δεν τα εχουν εκτεθειμενα στον αερα ,τοτε αν θες δοκιμαζεις και μιγμα φτιαχτο . Εγω δινω χοντρικα 


*Kεχρι    25 %*
*Βρωμη  5 %*
*Γρασιδι  5 %*
*Μιλλετ  5 %*


*Κανναβουρι   20 %*
*Περιλλα 10 %*
*Ηλιοσπορος 8 %*
*Σουσαμι  4%*
*Νιζερ  4 %*
*Καμελινα  4 %*
*Κια 2 %*


*Μαρουλοσπορος  2 %*
*Βασιλικος 2 %*
*Νεραγκαθο  2 %

*και αν δεν βρισκω καλη βρωμη ανοιχτοχρωμη αλλα σαν σκωροφαγωμενη καφετι με στιγματα , τοτε βαζω επιπλεον κεχρι . Μπορεις και γρασιδι ή μιλλετ να μην βαλεις και να βαλεις βρωμη ,κεχρι ή κινοα στη θεση τους (εγω βαζω αρκετη κινοα στην αυγοτροφη βρασμενη και για αυτο δεν εχω στο μιγμα . Επισης αγκαθι Μαριας το οποιο κανω σκονη στο μουλτι  ) 

Οι τρεις τελευταιοι σποροι , αν δινεις κλαρακια βασιλικου και μπολικο ζωχο , ταραξακο , αγριομαρουλο ,  ραδικι σε κλαρια στην εποχη τους απο τη φυση , δεν ειναι απαραιτητοι 



Υπαρχει και αυτη η δυνατοτητα 

*Μετατροπή μίγματος καναρινιού σε μίγμα για καρδερίνες .*

----------


## Vaggstef

Τελεια οποτε αρχιζω για φρεσκους σπορους να φτιαχνω μιγμα...υπαρχει καποια διαδικασια για αλλαγη τροφης στα πουλακια??

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα μια επαρκης ταιστρα με το παλιο μιγμα και μια δευτερη με το νεο .Να τρωει οτι θελει .Στην πορεια θα πας στο νεο , οσο  πιο γρηγορα δειξει οτι το προτιμα

----------


## Vaggstef

Οποτε για χειμωνα δεινω πλουσιο μιγμα σπορων..τι διαφορα αλλαζει στην προετοιμασια για αναπαραγωγη ?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη ο καθενας εχει δικια του τακτικη και διαφορετικες τακτικες δουλευουν εξισου καλα στα πουλια αρκετες φορες . Το σκετο κεχρι ειναι λαθος .Αυτο ειναι δεδομενο ειδικα σε ιθαγενη .Απο κει και περα θα δεις εκτροφεις να βγαζουν πουλακια και με λιγοτερο πολυποικιλα μιγματα ,αρκει να υπαρχουν καποιοι σημαντικοι σποροι σε ποσοτητα και για μενα το κανναβουρι ειναι ενας απο αυτους

εγω απλα στη συντηρηση προσθετω βρωμη και κεχρι περισσοτερο στο μιγμα που εχω σαν στανταρ . Τωρα στην προετοιμασια αν δινεις σπορους σε κλαρια ημιωριμους απο τη φυση , εισαι οκ και δεν θες κατι εξτρα .Αν οχι τοτε ενα 10 % απο ενα μιγμα σπορω λιβαδισιων ή υγειας οπως τους λενε πχ το condition του blattner ειναι μια χαρα .Οχι για να προσθεσουν θρεπτικη αξια , γιατι καποιοι βασικοι στο μιγμα ειναι ανωτεροι αλλα για να δωσουν ποικιλια στο μιγμα που *ισως* να δινει σαν σημα στα πουλια ενστικτωδες οτι εχει αυξηθει η ποικιλια σπορων στη φυση , αρα ειναι προχωρημενη ανοιξη και καταλληλη εποχη για ζευγαρωμα .Ομως οσο ειναι διαθεσιμος ο ζωχος , ο ταραξακος , ο αγριοζωχος σε ημιωριμη μορφη στα κλαρακια τους , δεν υπαρχει τιποτα καλυτερο

----------


## Vaggstef

Πραγματικα ευχαριστω σιγουρα στην πορεια θα υπαρξουν απορειες που θα χαρω να τις συζητησουμε ολοι μαζι.. κατι τελευταιο αυγοτροφη μεσα στο χειμωνα μπορω να δεινω ; εχω κανει την πρωτη παραλαγη κρεμωδους αυγοτροφης με 100% πολετα .

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αλλοι δινουν αλλοι οχι ... εγω δινω

----------


## Vaggstef

Ειμαι στην ευχατιστη θεση να πω οτι το νεο μελος που εψαχνα το απεκτησα.
Προκειται για μια θηλυκια καρδερινα εκτροφης του 15 με δακτυλιδι 2.7mm.
Και το παθος και ζηλος για διαβασμα και ψαξημο στο κατακορυφο..

Ποια η γνωμη σας στα λογια του κ.Paolo Gregorutti που μηλαει σχετικα γισ την διατροφη της καρδερινας στην περιοδο αναπαραγογης αλλα και γενικα για την διατροφη της ετσι ωστε να γινονται αντιληπτες οι αλλαγες στις εποχες..
Παραθετω ενα συνδεσμο με την ομηλια του με μεταφραστη..

https://youtu.be/ir27c_QfdrI

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το φθινοπωρο και το χειμωνα , δεν υπαρχει ποικιλια ανθισμενων φυτων .... φυτα υπαρχουν ... τωρα ειναι γεματη η φυση απο ραδικι (cichorium ) και οταν ξεκινησουν και οι βροχες θα πολλαπλασιασθει αρκετα (υπαρχει ηδη ) η γαλατσιδα (reichardia picroides ) και συντομα (και για ολο το χειμωνα ) θα υπαρχει ζωχος (sonchus ) και ταραξακος (ασχετο αν νωρις την ανοιξη γινεται ακομα περισσοτερος ) , το νεραγκαθο που εχει ολο το χειμωνα πανω του το σπορο (απο αυτο το φυτο εχει ονομαστει ακανθυλις η καρδερινα )   και ολα τα πλατανια ολο το χειμωνα θα δινουν τον θρεπτικοτατο σπορο τους , οπως και αλλα δεντρα οπως η σωρβια (sorbus ) , τα σκληθρα (alder tree ) και αλλα , οπως πχ ο πυρακανθος απο τωρα και ολο το χειμωνα , για να καλυψουν τις ενεργειακες αναγκες τους τα πουλια , που το χειμωνα λογω κρυου ειναι μεγαλυτερες (αναφερομαι σε εξωτερικη εκτροφη γιατι προφανως αυτη καλυπτει την αναγκη μιμησης της φυσης , αν την θεωρουμε απαραιτητη και δεν μπορει να ειναι μονοδιαστατη μονο σε θεμα τροφης )  .Εχω μαρτυριες οτι κατα σμηνη τα πουλια εχουν θεαθει να βοσκουν στο χωμα και οταν πλησιασαν ειδαν οτι εκει υπηρχα σποροι ραδικιου που ειχαν χειμωνιατικα βγαλει φυτρο απ το βρεγμενο χωμα , κατω απο τα ξερα πια παλια φυτα  . Αν εννοει την μειωση του αριθμου των σπορων στο μιγμα δεν διαφωνω , αλλα καποιοι βασικοι και θερμιδικα ισχυροι χρειαζονται .Διαφωνω στην ποσοτητα που πρεπει να τους παρεχουμε ....  η διαιτα στην καρδερινα σε περιβαλλον εκτροφης μαλλον θα οδηγησει σε αυτο που βλεπω να θεωρει θεμιτο .... εκκαθαριση καποιων πουλιων απο ασθενειες που ισως οφειλεται στον αδυναμο οργανισμο τους .Με διαιτα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εκκαθαριστουν μονο τα αδυναμα  .Η καρδερινα ειναι πουλι ψυχολογιας και γρηγορα χανει σημαντικα λιπιδικα αποθεματα .Αλλα και καποια να αρρωστησουν και να ανακαμψουν διαφωνω οτι καθε ασθενεια μεταδιδεται στους νεοσσους αν το πουλι καταφερει να ζευγαρωσει . Δεν ισχυει για ολες τις ασθενειες αυτο !! κυριως για ιους . Ακομα και τα κοκκιδια ειναι δεδομενα στη φυση , ομως σε χαμηλο πληθυσμο .Το θεμα ειναι να μην υπαρχουν συνθηκες να επανακαμπτουν .Εχω δικα μου πουλια που επανακαμψαν και γινανε μια χαρα γονεις και κανανε τοσα πουλακια με τρανταχτο παραδειγμα τη Λαζαρινα , ενω το ιδιο εχω συναντησει σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις γνωστων μου .Αν στη φυση η εκκαθαριση των αδυναμων ειναι θεμιτη και απολυτα φυσικη διαδικασια (πρεπει να θραφουν και οι θηρευτες με τα αδυναμα πουλια και να ταισουν και τα δικα τους μικρα ) στην εκτροφη δεν υπαρχει αυτη η πολυτελεια και αδυνατω να σκεφτω καποιο μελος μας ή εστω εκτροφεα να παιρνει ενα ζευγαρι και να του κανει διαιτα ωστε να νοιωσει την αλλαγη των εποχων και να δει αν εχει τη δυναμη να την αντεξει ....

Επισης θεμα σοβαρο με το χειμωνα , εχει η βορεια ευρωπη ,οπου ερευνες δειχνουν οτι πχ η βρεττανικη καρδερινα κατεβαινει ισπανια να τραφει (οπου ομως και σενεκιο βρισκει και ζωχο και ταραξακο κλπ ) ή ειναι γνωστο οτι καποια πουλια απο ανατολικη ευρωπη κατεβαινουν μεχρι τα μερη μας μεσα στον οκτωβρη συνηθως . Για να τραφουν ... 


Αυτο που σιγουρα συμφωνω μαζι του , αν εννοει κατι τετοιο , ειναι οι υπερβολες  σε πολυβιταμινες φθινοπωρο και πρωτους μηνες του χειμωνα , αφου μετα σταδιακα αρχιζει η προετοιμασια 



Παντως τα δικα μου με φουλ ζωχο το χειμωνα (και ταραξακο αν και δεν εβγαλα βιντεο φετος , περυσι ομως ειχα αν δεις το καναλι ) δεν παθανε κατι και ηρθανε κανονικα σε αναπαραγωγικη κατασταση μεσα στην ανοιξη 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRLEF7jdtmk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqlwOvwTAkI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGm-NVzaGLM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNhlz2MLb7E


Η μιμηση της φυσης , οσο ειναι εφικτη , καπως ετσι ειναι ... σποροι φρεσκοι ημιωριμοι κατα προτιμηση και οχι ξεροι , οποτε υπαρχουν , οπου υπαρχουν , που αποτελουν πραγματικη διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση

*Η διατροφή της Καρδερίνας ( goldfinch diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση*




* να χαιρεσαι τα πουλακια σου !

----------


## Vaggstef

Πραγματικα ευχαριστω ποολυ για το χρονο σου να γραψεις ολα αυτα,  και σιγα σιγα  αρχιζουν και με βαζουν σε ενα μπουσουλα..!
Μια προταση μου (δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει) ειναι να φτιαξουμε εναν πινακα στο θεμα :    

Η καρδερίνα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?t=28936 η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature

 ο οποιος θα εχει σαν στηλες τους 12 μηνες του χρονου , στις οποιες αναλογα με το μηνα που "τρεχει" να ξερουμε τι φυτα αγκαθια κλπ υπαρχουν στην φυση , αναλογα την εποχη  ετσι ωστε οι εκτρωφεις να "τρεχουν" για μαζεβουν. Θεωρω θα διευκολινει ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι η δικια μου αποψη για οτι ρωτησες . ισως υπαρχουν διαφορετικες ή διαφορετικες σε καποια σημεια 



περι των πινακων ... σε καθε περιοχη της ελλαδας  , αναλογα τις κλιματολογικες συνθηκες που δεν ειναι στανταρ καθε χρονο , υπαρχουν ψιλοδιαφοροποιησεις για τους μηνες που τα φυτα δινουν τους σπορους ή τους καρπους τους  .Κατα προσεγγιση μπορει να γινουν , αλλα αυτο σιγουρα θελει την ενεργοποιηση ξανα των μελων μας στο θεμα αυτο  *Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*δινοντας πληροφοριες και μαρτυριες  για τα διαφορα μερη της ελλαδας .Εδω και καιρο ελαχιστα πια κινει το ενδιαφερον που ειχε καποτε , ειτε γιατι εχουμε καλυψει σχεδον ολα τα φυτα , ειτε γιατι η πλειοψηφια των ενεργων μελων που εχουν ιθαγενη  , ισως δεν δινει τροφες απο τη φυση

----------


## Vaggstef

Διαβαζω και συναντω  σιχνα για αναφορα σε φιτρα βλαστοματος σπορων..
Αυτο το κανουμε με σπορους απο το μιγμα μας ή υπαρχει ειδικο μιγμα για αυτη την δουλεια ; πια η διαδικασια του βλαστωματος?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

*Φύτρα-βλαστημένοι σπόροι για τα πουλιά μας*στο ποστ 3 και οχι στο 1 ειναι ο τροπος που χρησιμοποιω εδω και καιρο 

θα επρεπε να μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε τα κανονικα μιγματα . ομως πολλοι τους σποροι δεν βλαστανουν ειτε γιατι ειναι ακτινοβολημενοι ειτε γιατι ειναι μπαγιατικοι

υπαρχουν και ετοιμα μιγματα απο τις εταιριες και ισως καποια μελη μας που κανουν χρηση σου βαλουν σχετικες φωτο και μαρκα  και καποιες εταιριες εχουν και μεμονωμενους προοριζομενους για φυτρωμα (ειτε μη ακτινοβολημενους ειτε πιο φρεσκους απο οσους δινουν για  ξηρους ) 

εγω κανω χρηση μεμονωμενων σπορων οπως κινοα  , ηλιοσπορο μικρο , νιζερ , λιναρι (αν φυτρωνει γιατι δυσκολα το βρισκω να φυτρωνει )

----------


## jk21

> Μια προταση μου (δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει) ειναι να φτιαξουμε εναν πινακα στο θεμα :    
> 
> Η καρδερίνα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?t=28936 η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature
> 
>  ο οποιος θα εχει σαν στηλες τους 12 μηνες του χρονου , στις οποιες αναλογα με το μηνα που "τρεχει" να ξερουμε τι φυτα αγκαθια κλπ υπαρχουν στην φυση , αναλογα την εποχη  ετσι ωστε οι εκτρωφεις να "τρεχουν" για μαζεβουν.



επειδη προσωπικα μου αρεσει σαν ιδεα και σιγουρα θα βοηθησω οσο μπορω αν υπαρχει διαθεση και απο αλλα μελη , θα ηθελα να ακουσω και τις γνωμες και προθεση συμμετοχης στην προσπαθεια και απο αλλους ωστε αν ξεκινησει , να εχει αποτελεσμα αυτη η προσπαθεια 

Κανοντας εδω την αρχη (εννοειται συμβολικη , γιατι αν γινει θα γινει σωστα στον καταλληλο χωρο ) και λεγοντας οτι τωρα ειναι η εποχη του ραδικιου παντου στη φυση και μολις πιασουν τα πολλα νερα , θα βγει και ο ζωχος σιγουρα μεχρι δεκεμβη αλλα και ο ταραξακος και την ανοιξη ο τελευταιος θα αυξηθει ενω ο ζωχος θα ειναι στο φορτε του Φλεβαρη και Μαρτη τουλαχιστον εδω στην Αθηνα .Το νεραγκαθο ηδη εχει σποριασει και κρατα τα σπορια του ολο το χειμωνα δινοντας τροφη στα πουλια .Τα πλατανια και αλλα δεντρα με καρπους δεν ειναι ετοιμα ακομα εντελως αλλα μολις μπει ο χειμωνας (σκληθρα κλπ )

Η προταση μου ειναι ενα θεμα (που θα χαρω να το ανοιξει αλλος και οχι εγω ) με τους μηνες και καποιους σπορους γνωστους ανα μηνα (οχι αποκλειστικα ενα μηνα ) και αναφορα περιοχης που εχει θεαθει να υπαρχει και να ειναι ετοιμος για να τον φανε τα πουλια .Ωστε αν πχ αναφερεται ο ταραξακος απο νοεμβρη μεχρι μαη να ειναι συγκεκριμενο σε ποιες περιοχες ειναι ανα γεωγραφικη περιοχη (εννοω βορεια , κεντρικη , νοτια ελλαδα , νησιωτικη ελλαδα οχι λεπτομερειες ) και οχι αφηρημενα σε ολες

----------

